# My Betta in a 54 gallon tank



## orlcam88 (Jul 28, 2014)

I've had my Betta in a 54 Gallon tank for a few weeks and I think he's adjusted very well. His friends are neon tetras, a Bristle nose catfish, 2 Siamese Algae Eaters and 4 Panda Corys. 

At first I was afraid he wasn't liking it as he moved around alot whereas in his temporary bowl he just laid there. But he's constantly on the move and I think he toys with me when I get close as he hides behind the plants. But when it's feeding time, he'll come up to me and I'll drop him a pellet of food. He'll try and eat the flakes but he'll just spit them back out. 

He did chase a few of the neons around but they are too quick for him. He also tried to attack the Corys but they just move away. Once he saw they are no threat he stopped the attacks and he allows them to get close.

Here's my short video. http://youtu.be/J-TYFqh6CRk

:betta:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

He looks very happy and your tank looks great!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What a lovely tank! He looks very happy.


----------



## jus_tiiiiin (Sep 12, 2014)

Great looking tank!!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Lovely tank. Would like to see the whole tank. Pretty betta too.


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

That was an awesome video...he looks really happy and carefree.


----------



## April R (Nov 13, 2014)

Beautiful tank


----------

